# The most passionate/ sensitive/ powerful moment?



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Do you have several moments in certain works that you think represent the most profound expression or the most exquisite beauty in some way? I don't mean the whole piece - but the moment's value can depend on the wider context of the piece. Why do you find it especially deep or sensitive?

I'm not talking about the golden ratio but if it happens to coincide with it, fine.

As an example of what I mean......about 2/3 of the way through the slow movement of Debussy's string quartet, following a bunch of harmonies in both whole-tone scales, the lyrical, modal theme is played in g# minor at a louder dynamic than anything previously in that movement.....(about 4:30 in this clip).


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

The whole aria freaks me out still... so evil-ly passionate.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

The climax of the Nimrod variation of Elgar's Enigma Variations is the epitome of what you are talking about in my opinion.


----------



## Clairvoyance Enough (Jul 25, 2014)

Beginning at 9:30, until it starts up fast again

Some others.

2:20




3:24




The first minute




2:40 - 3:22




The first minute and 30 seconds





It's hard to explain why certain moments hit it while others don't. I do love it when music seems to squeeze and reach in that longing and mysterious way that some of these examples do, whatever the heck that is called in music.

I also notice that moments like these are often performance specific for me. For example in Bach's cello suites many of my favorite little parts that only last a few seconds completely vanish if I don't listen to the right player.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

The ending of Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

This orchestral section from Act 3 of Die Walkure...


----------

